# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  What counts as a key location on a map?

## DreamingNomad

The map I am working on is huge and it is a whole world map... I am trying to set markers on the map as to where locations are but I cannot decide how many markers I need.

For example, 
I have 14 thrones in this world, after a big event 4 were lost and now there are only 10.
I am going to put markers on the 10 Royal Cities and the 4 Ruins.

What other markers should I include?


thanks
DreamingNomad

----------


## waldronate

What goes on your map is what's important for the purpose of the map and little to nothing else. Decide on why you're making this map and what's important or unimportant should become clear. For example, is this a historical map done during the height of the civilization to show the location of the royal cities or a recent map showing what's been lost? Who is the audience of the map? For example, a map showing the grandeur of the empire might have a slightly different slant than a civil works map highlighting irrigation systems and a military map showing defensible lines and fortifications will be different still.

----------


## Vidgange

It all depends on what you're using the map for. Key locations for each country would be a good idea, or just map out the places where your characters will travel to (if you have characters that is). A key location would be important trading cities, important mines, holy places and such.

----------


## Yenski

It sounds like you already know what's important.  You need to know the audience, (as stated above) and the rest falls into place.

----------

